# Nashville Installer



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi,
I am headed up to Nashville this weekend and was wondering if anyone knew of an installer in the area that does good work at a decent rate? I am not opposed to driving a little bit to drop the car off. I have all of my own gear, and will need an enclosure built for my Diamond Audio TDX 15. If anyone is within an hour or so and wants some work this weekend I have cash in hand. The system is going into a VW Jetta Sportwagen. Components consist of:

Factory head unit 

Audio Control LC6

CV EXL amplifiers

Front doors 
ID OEM
DA Hex 4"
Blau VT100 tweets
Quart 3 way passive crossovers

Rear doors
ID OEM
Blau VT100 tweets
Quart 2 way crossovers

Sub
Ported DA TDX 15

If anyone knows of a reputable installer, shoot me an email at knighthawkpilot (at) gmail (dot) com. I go to Nashville often, so I will keep this up until the system is installed...

Thanks for the help.
Dave


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

PM imjustjason. he may know of one.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> PM imjustjason. he may know of one.


Probably.

That's a lot of stuff to install and setup. Hope you find a good one. I gotta work or I might be able to help.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

since you're driving, why not a place along the way? Maybe somewhere in ATL?

Guessing it would be a hassle to do that.

I'm always willing to help, but I'm slow as molasses so there's no way we'd get that all done in one day. I'm lazy when it comes to installing.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

In for ATL help if all else fails.


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

in dickson,tn stereo one

ask for brad
tell him terry zona sent you


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

orion1998_1 said:


> in dickson,tn stereo one
> 
> ask for brad
> tell him terry zona sent you


I agree Brad is good. He is great to work with definitely knows his stuff . He may not be in town this weekend tho. He is going to Memphis.


----------



## AcuraCl1 (Apr 28, 2005)

pm customtronic, he maybe able to help, excellent guy, great work, has a shop.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

AcuraCl1 said:


> pm customtronic, he maybe able to help, excellent guy, great work, has a shop.


First he's going to need to go back in time 4 weeks. 

In case anyone else needs an installer in Nashville, where are they located and what all do they do?


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

schmiddr2 said:


> First he's going to need to go back in time 4 weeks.
> 
> In case anyone else needs an installer in Nashville, where are they located and what all do they do?


plus he is in clarksville


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Steve Cook is in Florence, AL right off I-65N coming from FL @ Audio X. everything I've ever seen from there was A+
Brad in Dickson @ Stereo One
Micah in Clarksville @ SONAS car audio
just a few that come to mind


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Steve isn't really 'right off I-65'. I'm 10 miles off I-65. It takes me about 45 minutes to an hour to get to Steve's shop. 
Just saying.

But, yes, his install work is amazing. And he's a great tuner. MECA world champ last year in SQ... and he's done a couple VERY loud cars that have taken some SPL records, iirc. He knows his stuff pretty well.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

installers in nashville may have been flooded out depending on where their shop was/is


----------

